# Benefits to 18:6 versus 24:0 during vegetation?



## Towelie

I have been reading around, and I cannot easily find an answer to this one... Are there ANY benefits to using the 18:6 light cycle versus the 24:0 cycle during vegetation?
Cheers!:fly:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Yep...a cheaper light bill.


----------



## Rocker420

lol cheaper bill is correct. But also the 6 hours of dark gives your plant time to actually grow. When lights are off plants grow faster.


----------



## Bubby

Your light bulbs have time everyday to cool down. Apparently, this increases their lifespan.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

You will have bigger plants because they grow faster on a 24/7 regimen. You could put them in flower alot quicker than 18/6. Some people think they need a rest period, some don't...I don't.


----------



## Towelie

Thanks everyone! Interesting responses... The light bill does not bother me... I want big nugs and it's a small price to pay in comparison 

It took me 2 months to grow my 3 mothers, and WOW :O they were big mommas. I got a lot of clones from then. I had them on 24:7, and luckily they were all females.

I had not really considered faster growing times with the 18:6 cycle, I was actually wondering more in the direction of problems/delays with starting flowering going from 24:0 to 12:12.

But faster growing times would also be VERY helpful. 

Someone find some definitive literature and lets figure this one out.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

The reason plants get bigger during the dark period is because they are stretching for light. If there is no dark period you will have short, stocky plants. If you vegged a plant in 18/6 for 1 month it wouldn't be as bushy or thick stemmed as a plant under 24/7 because it would stretch searching for light during the dark period. 24/7 imo would produce a better yeild because you would have thicker stems and branches.


----------



## Towelie

That makes sense


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

smaller light bill. that's bout it.

18/6 is for the grower that needs to conserve on power usage, even though in the end it pretty much evens out anyways because with 24/0 you actually veg for a shorter amount of time.


----------



## Firepower

the cheaper light bill also consists of what type of lighting are you using, if youre using CFL's like i am, i havent seen a noticeable change on my electricity after 2 months..  if youre running 600-1000 watts of light then yes there will be a little higher but nothing ridiculous..


----------



## DBIRDdankz

So then if your growing space is limited, and you would want your plants to be more bushy and and fat rather then tall and skinny would 24/0 be the better solution?? Because sooner or later when i start indoor growing in my closet thats what iam going to have to do in order to have enough grow space...


----------



## bombbudpuffa

DBIRDdankz said:
			
		

> So then if your growing space is limited, and you would want your plants to be more bushy and and fat rather then tall and skinny would 24/0 be the better solution?? Because sooner or later when i start indoor growing in my closet thats what iam going to have to do in order to have enough grow space...


Yep, 24/7 would be better.


----------



## DBIRDdankz

Suhhhweettt. Sounds good. 24/7 you mean all day everyday just to make sure. lol

:smoke1:


----------



## bobbak67

DBIRDdankz said:
			
		

> Suhhhweettt. Sounds good. 24/7 you mean all day everyday just to make sure. lol
> 
> :smoke1:


 
Well Yes and no....
24/0 is what they all meant meaning 24 hours of light and 0 darkness and 
18/6 is 18 hours of light and 6 hours of darkness.
Good luck bro.......................................................:chillpill:


----------



## shuggy4105

i don`t conform to the oppinion that there is benefits to 18/6, plants love light, if it`s on constant-they`ll love it. nothing to do  with small bushy  plants.
just IMO and lots of others.:clap:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> nothing to do with small bushy plants.


I'd have to disagree. 24/7 has alot to do with small, bushy plants imo. You won't get the stretch on 24/7 you get during the dark cycle on 18/6 so you end up with short and stocky plants.


----------



## shuggy4105

i use 24/0 lighting and my gals are bushy, but not small:confused2: .
unless using cfl`s:ccc: :stoned: :ccc: :joint: :stoned:.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I meant stocky, short...sorry.


----------



## shuggy4105

no probs dude.  every man to his own i suppose. some ppl like to give their HID lights a break during the day, but all the break that`s needed, is 15mins a week, as they`re made to be on for long periods.
i don`t have any problems with my hps 400w, that`s on 24/7. well was, b4 i went to flower yesterday.
  :bong1:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Good luck with those!


----------



## shuggy4105

cheers


----------



## Mutt

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'd have to disagree. 24/7 has alot to do with small, bushy plants imo. You won't get the stretch on 24/7 you get during the dark cycle on 18/6 so you end up with short and stocky plants.


 
I'd have to agree. The plant does stretch more on an 18/6. I prefer 24/7.
I've had to run 18/6 due to daytime temps. but as far as quality and overall yeild, I don't think it matters much. IMO


----------



## TheStickyIcky

I don't see any reason to use a 18/6 as opposed to a 24/0. 24 hour light makes them grow faster. The only time they need darkness is the flowering period.


----------



## shuggy4105

i agree, although for HID ballast, a little break does good as they can get hot.eace:


----------

